# K I'm Really Gonna Do it this time



## CRASHMAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Ok so my birthday is rollin by on the sept 7th and my body is not lookin too healthy i mean if you were walkin down the street and saw me you'd be look at that scrawny guy whats he doin on a weight lifting forum serious i look like crap and pretty much need to get back the size i once had, i tried to do the IM Challege with Albob and the guys but just couldn't really cut it and my shoulder was bugging me so i bailed sorry guys i let ya down on that one but i'm not gonna let you all or myself down this time! so i've rested my shouder and i think it is about at 100%healed or somewhere in the area and i'm gonna hit it, and hit it hard when my b-day roles around!

 so my size right about now is:

height 5'11''-6'0''
weight 180
arms r:14 1/4 L:14 1/4
forarms r:12 1/4 L:12
stomach 36!!!! holy crap!!! 
quads R:24/12 L:24 
calfs R: 15  L: 15 
chest 38
neck 16

seriously bad guys  i've actully lost more size since the im challenge check it: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=6815

before my injury i was: i used to be alot bigger 

height 5'11''-6'0''
weight:200lbs
arms r:16 1/4, L:16
forarms r:14  L:14
stomach:33 
quads R:26 1/2 L:26 
calfs R: 16  L: 16 
chest 44
neck 17

i seriously lost alot of momentum

my routine:

DAY1  chest, shoulders, triceps

CHEST

bench-power matrix
incline bench-power matrix
flys- 3sets 10
might throw in decline dumbell presses when i have energy

SHOULDERS

military presses-powermatrix, idunno why but it seems to make my shoulders nice and strong

lateral raises-3sets 10, 

i usally work into everything it might be 3 sets at the begining but when i get in the grove again i kick it to 5 sets (that goes for all sets that have 3)

front raises-3sets 10 

TRICEPS 

one arm dumbell  exstensions-3sets 10
pushdowns- 3 sets 10
double arm dumbell exstensions 3 sets 10
skull crushers- if i have energy 

DAY2: back, traps, biceps, forearms

BACK

pulldowns-3 sets 10
dumbbell rows-3 sets 10
machine rows-3 sets 10

TRAPS

heavy db shrugs -3sets 10
heavy bb shrugs-3 sets 10

BICEPS/FOREARMS

concitration curls- 3sets 10
hammer curls- 3sets 10 
bb curls- 3sets 10
high pulley cable curls- 3 sets 10 (think those are the ones you know the ones where you stand like jesus)
wrist curls-3sets 10
forearm curls-3sets 10 
monster grips- till failure

DAY3: legs

LEGS

squats-power matrix
deadlifts- powermatrix
legs extensions-3 sets 10
leg curls-3sets 10
calf raises- a-frickin-lot

DAY4: rest


DIET

breakfast:
oatmeal
2 eggs
piece of whole wheat toast
glass of milk or orange juice

midmorning:
protien shake

lunch:
chicken breast, steak, fish, pork, w/e is meat and in the fridge
rice or potato
greens

midafternoon:
protien shake

dinner:
same as lunch 

late night:
protien shake

P.S. I'M BULKING

supps i'm taking:
cell-tech
protien shakes
glutamine 
multivits
flax seed
glucosamine

i'm pretty much trying to get a little bigger than i was with alot of strength no real deadline to anything just when i feel like i'm too big i'll cut 

hey i'm not too good at the whole routine/diet thing so i need some help with perfection thank ya  sorry if i misspelled everything


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 22, 2002)

did i write too much? no ones respondin


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi Crash...I'm not going to pretend that I read the whole thing. But I wanted you to have a reply in here! Good luck meeting your goals!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> But I wanted you to have a reply in here! Good luck meeting your goals!!



aww thank you your so sweet


----------



## Jenny (Aug 23, 2002)

Good luck Crashman!  And consider putting some dots in your writing.. I lose my breath just reading it.. 
Diet looks pretty good!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Good luck Crashman!  And consider putting some dots in your writing.. I lose my breath just reading it..
> Diet looks pretty good!



puncuation was never really my strong suit  

you really like the diet? i wrote it myself


----------

